# Craiova - Milan: 27 luglio 2017 ore 20. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (22 Luglio 2017)

Terzo turno preliminare di Europa League 2017/2018 e primo impegno ufficiale per il nuovo Milan. I rossoneri affronteranno l'Università Craiova, squadra rumena allenata da Devis Mangia.

Craiova - Milan si disputerà giovedì 27 luglio alle ore 20 italiane in Romania.

Dove vedere Craiova - Milan in tv ed in streaming?

*Craiova Milan sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky Sport ed in chiaro su TV8*

Seguiranno tutte le news e le informazioni.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terzo turno preliminare di Europa League 2017/2018 e primo impegno ufficiale per il nuovo Milan. I rossoneri affronteranno l'Università Craiova, squadra rumena allenata da Devis Mangia.
> 
> Craiova - Milan si disputerà giovedì 27 luglio alle ore 20 italiane in Romania.
> 
> ...


Finalmente l'Europa!  Forza ragazzi! Possiamo batterli agevolmente anche con Zapata e Montolivo titolari.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terzo turno preliminare di Europa League 2017/2018 e primo impegno ufficiale per il nuovo Milan. I rossoneri affronteranno l'Università Craiova, squadra rumena allenata da Devis Mangia.
> 
> Craiova - Milan si disputerà giovedì 27 luglio alle ore 20 italiane in Romania.
> 
> ...



Ma dai. Ma l'anno scorso Sky ha fatto vedere i preliminari di EL della Juventus B e, guarda caso, ora che li giochiamo noi non se li fila nessuno?


----------



## kYMERA (22 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me la formazione sarà

Donnarumma, Rodriguez, Musacchio, Zapata, Abate, Kessiè, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Calhanoglu, Borini, Bacca/Cutrone


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

Non sottovalutiamola assolutamente, bisogna vincere ampiamente


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2017)

Attendiamo notizie sulla diretta tv, speriamo in chiaro su Mediaset, non ho voglia di sentirla in rumeno chissà dove!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Luglio 2017)

Dai, evitiamo brutte figure! Forza Milan!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2017)

Milan-Ternana o Milan-Pro Vercelli, siamo lì; bisogna mettersi proprio d'impegno per non vincerla 3/4 a 0.


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Purtroppo sarò a Parigi con la mia compagna e non potrò vederla, ma mi rifarò andando a vedere il ritorno a S.Siro


----------



## alcyppa (22 Luglio 2017)

Bisogna sotterrare il Craiova già all'andata.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Luglio 2017)

G.Donnarumma
Abate 
Zapata
Musacchio
Rodriguez
Kessie
Montolivo
Calhanoglu
Borini
A.Silva
Bonaventura


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Luglio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> G.Donnarumma
> Abate
> Zapata
> Musacchio
> ...



non penso Calhanoglu abbia più di 30 minuti nelle gambe.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Luglio 2017)

Sky vergognosa, erano anni che proponeva sempre i preliminari di Europa League, quest'anno all'andata di rischia di dover andare di streaming

A Sky in generale c'è molto distacco dal Milan negli ultimi anni


----------



## neoxes (22 Luglio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sky vergognosa, erano anni che proponeva sempre i preliminari di Europa League, quest'anno all'andata di rischia di dover andare di streaming
> 
> A Sky in generale c'è molto distacco dal Milan negli ultimi anni



E grazie, hanno gli Elkan nel CDA...


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> E grazie, hanno gli Elkan nel CDA...


.


----------



## koti (22 Luglio 2017)

Secondo voi chi gioca come punta? Bacca sicuramente no, Andrè Silva era in vacanza fino a ieri non credo regga i 90 minuti. Quindi Cutrone titolare?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo voi chi gioca come punta? Bacca sicuramente no, Andrè Silva era in vacanza fino a ieri non credo regga i 90 minuti. Quindi Cutrone titolare?



Penso anch'io Cutrone partirà per primo. Più che altro, che modulo? 4-3-3 con Borini e Niang esterni?


----------



## koti (22 Luglio 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Penso anch'io Cutrone partirà per primo. Più che altro, che modulo? 4-3-3 con Borini e Niang esterni?


Si, 4-3-3. È il modulo utilizzato anche in queste amichevoli. Sugli esterni presumo ci sarà uno tra Bonaventura e Calhanoglu.


----------



## neoxes (22 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma, Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessié, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Borini, A. Silva, Niang.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Luglio 2017)

Ma bonucci e biglia mancheranno in lista Uefa solo questa partita o andata e ritorno? Poi invece per il secondo turno dei play off ci sarebbero entrambi giusto ?


----------



## Wildbone (23 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma bonucci e biglia mancheranno in lista Uefa solo questa partita o andata e ritorno? Poi invece per il secondo turno dei play off ci sarebbero entrambi giusto ?



Ma da come parlava Fassone, non è nemmeno detto che non ci saranno la prima partita.


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2017)

*Ecco quella che potrebbe essere la probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta

4-3-3

Donnarumma
Abate
Zapata
Musacchio
Rodriguez
Kessie
Montolivo
Bonaventura
Borini
Cutrone (Silva)
Calhanoglu (Niang)*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quella che potrebbe essere la probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...


L'attacco mi spaventa un pochino. Zapata, a quanto pare, è davanti sia a Gomez che a Paletta nelle gerarchie.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quella che potrebbe essere la probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...




E Suso?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (23 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E Suso?



Suso non é neanche partito con i compagni in Cina,ha qualche problemino fisico ancora.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Suso non é neanche partito con i compagni in Cina,ha qualche problemino fisico ancora.



Nella lista c'è però, così come c'è Romagnoli


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quella che potrebbe essere la probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Impensabile che non giochi Niang, Gazza sempre irritante, perché dovrebbe essere una testata in grado di dare un analisi "tecnica", servizio che non fornisce più da anni, per queli cresciuti a pane e rosea come me è sempre un amarezza.
piuttosto starei attento ai ballottaggi Monto/Biglia e Cutrone/SIlva


----------



## Therealsalva (23 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nella lista c'è però, così come c'è Romagnoli



Sì, ma credo che ci siano tutti a parte Bonucci e Biglia, anche se recuperassero non penso sarebbero pronti per partire dal primo minuto 

Occhi anche alla possibilità di Niang centravanti, anche se credo che la prima scelta per condizione fisica e ruolo sia Cutrone


----------



## sette (23 Luglio 2017)

Si sa dove la trasmettono?


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> Si sa dove la trasmettono?



Basta leggere.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Luglio 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> Si sa dove la trasmettono?


Su canale 5!


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Su canale 5!



E' fatta anche per l'andata?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quella che potrebbe essere la probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Arghhhhh.. Zapata.....


----------



## mil77 (23 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nella lista c'è però, così come c'è Romagnoli



li hanno inseriti perché potrebbero essere disponibili per il ritorno.


----------



## mil77 (23 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Impensabile che non giochi Niang, Gazza sempre irritante, perché dovrebbe essere una testata in grado di dare un analisi "tecnica", servizio che non fornisce più da anni, per queli cresciuti a pane e rosea come me è sempre un amarezza.
> piuttosto starei attento ai ballottaggi Monto/Biglia e Cutrone/SIlva



biglia non è in lista.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arghhhhh.. Zapata.....


l'alternativa quale sarebbe?
io griderei allo scandalo, piuttosto, per la presenza di Borini...
Si poteva far fare una sgambata di salute a Conti...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Luglio 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> biglia non è in lista.



E una cosa che non ho ancora ben compreso, qualcuno afferma che uno fra Bonucci o Biglia, possa ancora essere inserito anche nell'andata.


----------



## neoxes (23 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> E una cosa che non ho ancora ben compreso, qualcuno afferma che uno fra Bonucci o Biglia, possa ancora essere inserito anche nell'andata.



Puoi fare un cambio, anche prima dell'andata, il regolamento è chiaro:


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> l'alternativa quale sarebbe?
> io griderei allo scandalo, piuttosto, per la presenza di Borini...
> Si poteva far fare una sgambata di salute a Conti...



Ah, pertanto smaltiti quasi tutti i vecchi cessi, ora abbiamo deciso di eleggere Borini come nuovo tormentone del forum?

Borini corre per tre, l'ha dimostrato anche nella tournee in CIna, e in una partita in cui il nostro rischio maggiore potrebbe essere la mancanza di fiato, non esiste tecnico al mondo che non lo utilizzerebbe...


----------



## mil77 (23 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> E una cosa che non ho ancora ben compreso, qualcuno afferma che uno fra Bonucci o Biglia, possa ancora essere inserito anche nell'andata.



in teoria si uno entro le 24 ore precedenti, in pratica Fassone ha detto che non giocheranno.


----------



## sette (23 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Su canale 5!



sia andata che ritorno?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> l'alternativa quale sarebbe?
> io griderei allo scandalo, piuttosto, per la presenza di Borini...
> Si poteva far fare una sgambata di salute a Conti...



Il nome di Zapata mi fa rabbrividire ogni volta. Con lui un gol lo prendiamo.

Le alternative fanno ugualmente schifo, ovvio. 
Non è una critica alla formazione, ma all'esistenza stessa di Zapata.


----------



## Wildbone (23 Luglio 2017)

Zapata è un difensore molto solido. Il suo problema sono le amnesie che talvolta gli capitano. Contro il Bayern ha giocato bene.


----------



## meteoras1982 (23 Luglio 2017)

.
[MENTION=298]meteoras1982[/MENTION] al prossimo link esterno verrai bannato. Se iscritto dal 2012. Leggi il regolamento.


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quella che potrebbe essere la probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



.


----------



## neoxes (23 Luglio 2017)

Novità per l'andata in TV?


----------



## vanbasten (23 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



niang forse non gioca perchè taglierebbe le possibile pretendenti che giocano in europa


----------



## King of the North (24 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Secondo me la formazione sarà
> 
> Donnarumma, Rodriguez, Musacchio, Zapata, Abate, Kessiè, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Calhanoglu, Borini, Bacca/Cutrone



Montella ha già detto che Bacca non giocherà.


----------



## King of the North (24 Luglio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> G.Donnarumma
> Abate
> Zapata
> Musacchio
> ...



Visto il pochissimo minutaggio di Silva, sono abbastanza certo che il titolare sarà Cutrone.


----------



## The P (24 Luglio 2017)

Sarà pure una parita di preliminare di EL, ma sto fremendo ragazzi.

Finalmente L'europa, finalmente con una squadra degna 



Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quella che potrebbe essere la probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Mr7 (24 Luglio 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Sarà pure una parita di preliminare di EL, ma sto fremendo ragazzi.
> 
> Finalmente L'europa, finalmente con una squadra degna
> 
> ...



Nn dirlo a me sto fremendo, c'è troppa voglia di Milan. Quello vero ...comunque penso che l'unico dubbio sia l'esterno alto a sx. Per ma Niang favorito su Cahla


----------



## Kaw (24 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Novità per l'andata in TV?


Ancora non si sa se la partita verrà trasmessa.

I diritti dei preliminari vengono venduti di volta in volta, e il Craiova ha richiesto una cifra ritenuta troppo alta da Mediaset.
Per ora quindi non è prevista una diretta...


----------



## The Ripper (24 Luglio 2017)

"meglio non giocarla l'EL"
Pfffff... io non vedo l'ora di giocare pure sto preliminare e dare la possibilità a gente come Romagnoli, Donnarumma, Conti, Bonaventura, Suso, Belotti, Kessie, Locatelli ecc... di confrontarsi con realtà europee, anche abbordabili, ma mai da sottovalutare e che hanno un'idea di gioco diversa da quella italiana.
E' un percorso di crescita fondamentale per chiunque.
Lezione numero 1? Mai sottovalutare l'avversario. La scorsa EL dell'Inter docet. L'intera storia recente delle italiane in EL docet..


----------



## Jaqen (24 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "meglio non giocarla l'EL"
> Pfffff... io non vedo l'ora di giocare pure sto preliminare e dare la possibilità a gente come Romagnoli, Donnarumma, Conti, Bonaventura, Suso, *Belotti*, Kessie, Locatelli ecc... di confrontarsi con realtà europee, anche abbordabili, ma mai da sottovalutare e che hanno un'idea di gioco diversa da quella italiana.
> E' un percorso di crescita fondamentale per chiunque.
> Lezione numero 1? Mai sottovalutare l'avversario. La scorsa EL dell'Inter docet. L'intera storia recente delle italiane in EL docet..


----------



## neoxes (24 Luglio 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ancora non si sa se la partita verrà trasmessa.
> 
> I diritti dei preliminari vengono venduti di volta in volta, e il Craiova ha richiesto una cifra ritenuta troppo alta da Mediaset.
> Per ora quindi non è prevista una diretta...



Che bolas...


----------



## The Ripper (24 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


>



ops


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Luglio 2017)

*Craiova Milan sarà trasmessa in diretta da TV8 (canale 8 in chiaro di Sky)*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Craiova Milan sarà trasmessa in diretta da TV8 (canale 8 in chiaro di Sky)*



up


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Craiova Milan sarà trasmessa in diretta da TV8 (canale 8 in chiaro di Sky)*



Evvai , era vergognoso che l' avessero ancora presa .


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Craiova Milan sarà trasmessa in diretta da TV8 (canale 8 in chiaro di Sky)*



Ottimo!!


----------



## The Ripper (24 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Craiova Milan sarà trasmessa in diretta da TV8 (canale 8 in chiaro di Sky)*



grande


----------



## Giangy (24 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Craiova Milan sarà trasmessa in diretta da TV8 (canale 8 in chiaro di Sky)*



Ottimo! Quindi alla fine niente Sky Sport 1 o HD?


----------



## Kaw (24 Luglio 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ottimo! Quindi alla fine niente Sky Sport 1 o HD?


Canale 121 del decoder di SKY, è in HD.


----------



## Giangy (24 Luglio 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Canale 121 del decoder di SKY, è in HD.



Grazie


----------



## Tobi (25 Luglio 2017)

chiudiamo la pratica gia all'andata


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2017)

Parliamo di un preliminare di EL e io mi sento come in un pre match di Champions..quanti anni fuori dal nostro habitat, il calcio europeo!

Dannati quelli che dicono che l'EL fa perdere punti!!!

Quest'anno la competizione va onorata al 100%, speriamo tutti sia l'ultima occasione per vincerla e sarebbe stupendo farlo: il grande ritorno del Milan


----------



## 666psycho (25 Luglio 2017)

Questa si deve vincere almeno 3 a 0...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Luglio 2017)

Non sottovalutiamoli, entrare in campo già con il pensiero di avere la vittoria in tasca è sbagliatissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2017)

Leggo di Cutrone probabile titolare al posto di Silva, che ne pensate?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Leggo di Cutrone probabile titolare al posto di Silva, che ne pensate?



Per me Silva non è pronto ne fisicamente , ne è ben integrato negli schemi perchè altrimenti non si spiega il dubbio. Però se sta bene fisicamente deve farlo giocare, altrimenti quando si integra con i compagni?


----------



## King of the North (25 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Leggo di Cutrone probabile titolare al posto di Silva, che ne pensate?



Penso che è normale, Silva è ancora in ritardissimo di condizione. Così come Conti


----------



## Crox93 (25 Luglio 2017)

Madonna sono già in super clima partita


----------



## __king george__ (25 Luglio 2017)

ma di questi Rumeni qualcuno sa nulla giusto per curiosità?

come sono arrivati in campionato? come condizione sono come noi,cioè sono in pausa anche loro?

della romania io conosco di fama solo la mitica Steaua Bucarest....che non so se è sempre la più forte come una volta


----------



## Aron (25 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Leggo di Cutrone probabile titolare al posto di Silva, che ne pensate?



Ci sta. 
Cutrone si gioca la conferma nelle prossime partite.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma di questi Rumeni qualcuno sa nulla giusto per curiosità?
> 
> come sono arrivati in campionato? come condizione sono come noi,cioè sono in pausa anche loro?
> 
> della romania io conosco di fama solo la mitica Steaua Bucarest....che non so se è sempre la più forte come una volta



Sono una squadra sperimentale, l'anno scorso sono arrivati quinti in campionato
Non hanno giocatori rinomati, l'unico che avevano, l'attaccante Andrej Ivan, è stato ceduto la settimana scorsa in Turchia
In campionato per ora hanno ottenuto una vittoria e un pareggio

Diciamo che atleticamente più avanti a noi, ma il valore è modestissimo. Anche Mangia ha detto che sono una squadra ancora da amalgamare


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2017)

*La formazione provata oggi:

Donnarumma
Abate
Musacchio
Zapata
Rodriguez
Kessie
Montolivo
Bonaventura
Borini
Cutrone
Niang*


----------



## kYMERA (25 Luglio 2017)

Andrè Silva è messo cosi male come condizione atletica?


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Andrè Silva è messo cosi male come condizione atletica?



E' messo come gli altri neo acquisti. Conti si dice che forse rimarrà a Milano, Bonucci e Biglia non sono in lista, e anche se ne mettessero uno in lista non sarebbe titolare. Non ha senso mettere titolare un giocatore che non ha più di 50 minuti nelle gambe. Piuttosto preferirei vedere Calhanoglu al posto di Borini


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Luglio 2017)

Su Milan TV hanno detto che i ballottaggi sono Abate/Conti e Cutrone/Silva, con i primi favoriti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Luglio 2017)

Ma calhanoglu perché non titolare ? A me in queste amichevoli è sembrato molto pronto


----------



## __king george__ (26 Luglio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sono una squadra sperimentale, l'anno scorso sono arrivati quinti in campionato
> Non hanno giocatori rinomati, l'unico che avevano, l'attaccante Andrej Ivan, è stato ceduto la settimana scorsa in Turchia
> In campionato per ora hanno ottenuto una vittoria e un pareggio
> 
> Diciamo che atleticamente più avanti a noi, ma il valore è modestissimo. Anche Mangia ha detto che sono una squadra ancora da amalgamare



grazie per la disamina

ah ma già hanno iniziato il campionato in Romania? beh questa potrebbe forse essere l'unica cosa da tenere in considerazione un minimo....

ovviamente zero alibi..ci mancherebbe!


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione provata oggi:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



.


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Beh si sapeva, c'è gente che vedrà poco il campo a breve ma giochiamo pur sempre contro il craiova


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Luglio 2017)

*Calhanoglu non convocato *


----------



## King of the North (26 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Calhanoglu non convocato *



ho letto ma non ho trovato il motivo. Contro il Bayern non mi sembrava fuori forma.....ha avuto un problema fisico?
Spero non sia dovuto alla botta presa proprio contro i tedeschi...


----------



## neoxes (26 Luglio 2017)

Ma il senso di non convocare i giocatori non ancora in forma quale sarebbe? Restano a Milanello a lavorare? Sennò tanto valeva portarli per fare gruppo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma il senso di non convocare i giocatori non ancora in forma quale sarebbe? Restano a Milanello a lavorare? Sennò tanto valeva portarli per fare gruppo.



il senso credo sia evitare una nuova trasferta nella quale sapeva non li avrebbe adoperati perchè a terra fisicamente permettendogli di essere più freschi e lucidi per la gara di ritorno.


----------



## neoxes (26 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> il senso credo sia evitare una nuova trasferta nella quale sapeva non li avrebbe adoperati perchè a terra fisicamente permettendogli di essere più freschi e lucidi per la gara di ritorno.



E siamo d'accordo, ma in questo caso li porti comunque per fare gruppo, altrimenti li fai lavorare a Milanello.


----------



## Mc-Milan (26 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Calhanoglu non convocato *



Sky dice che in Europa è ancora squalificato,sarà disponibile x il ritorno..


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione provata oggi:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Al 99% sarà questa, peccato solo manchi Suso, sicuramente di un'altra categoria rispetto a Borini.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> E siamo d'accordo, ma in questo caso li porti comunque per fare gruppo, altrimenti li fai lavorare a Milanello.



Portarli per fare gruppo non so quanto senso possa avere. Alla fine stanno via un giorno, non due settimane. Meglio restare a Milanello a lavorare un giorno in più per potersi riprendere. Dubito che restino a casa a non far nulla.


----------



## BELOUFA (26 Luglio 2017)

Mi sembra che si stia prendendo sotto gamba questa partita fondamentale.
Ricordo che la sampdoria con questi 11 


> Viviano; Cassani, Silvestre, Palombo (dal 14' s.t. Regini), Zukanovic; Soriano, Fernando, Barreto; Eder, Muriel (dal 28' s.t. Bonazzoli), Krsticic (dal 14' s.t. Wszolek). (Brignoli, Ivan, Coda, Salamon). All. Zenga



Perse 0-4 in casa con gli sconosciuti del Vojvodina, quell'11 della samp non era molto inferiore;anzi in avanti era sicuramente superiore, a quello che presenteremo noi domani in Romania, andava preparata meglio, se ho un Bacca (21 gol in 48 partite in europa league) in rosa è una follia presentarsi con l'attaccante della primavera e non portarsi nemmeno il colombiano in panca.
Scherziamo con il fuoco, Suso,bacca e Bonucci sarebbero serviti come il pane.


----------



## Milanforever63 (26 Luglio 2017)

Io che seguo il Milan da 50 anni temo più queste partite di una semifinale di Champions


----------



## Jino (26 Luglio 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che si stia prendendo sotto gamba questa partita fondamentale.
> Ricordo che la sampdoria con questi 11
> 
> 
> ...



Il vero problema, come sempre, è di andare a sfidare squadre che cominciano il campionato a breve ed hanno di fatto settimane in più di preparazione. La condizione fisica specie nelle prime uscite è determinante, Montella lo sa bene ed infatti ha lasciato a casa tutti quei giocatori che non gli danno garanzie: cioè quelli che sono arrivati praticamente settimana scorsa ad allenarsi. 

Domani sono convinto si farà fatica, proprio per il motivo citato sopra, ma sono certo che già tra una settimana in casa da un punto di vista fisico saremo sicuramente più pronti.


----------



## Milanforever63 (26 Luglio 2017)

domani si soffre .. altro che balle ..


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2017)

Ho una voglia pazzesca, non vedo l'ora che sia domani.


----------



## Jino (26 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Portarli per fare gruppo non so quanto senso possa avere. Alla fine stanno via un giorno, non due settimane. Meglio restare a Milanello a lavorare un giorno in più per potersi riprendere. Dubito che restino a casa a non far nulla.



Infatti è cosi, inutile portarli in trasferta a perdere tempo, giusto restino a Milanello a lavorare bene. Silva lo si è dovuto portare per questioni numeriche, non per altro, altrimenti pure lui sarebbe rimasto ad allenarsi a Milano.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Luglio 2017)

partiamo male XD 
pullman incastrato nella strada


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Luglio 2017)

Madò a leggere alcuni commenti mi sto preoccupando più ora che dobbiamo giocare contro il Craiova che prima della partita di 10 anni fa ad Atene contro il Liverpool.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Luglio 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che si stia prendendo sotto gamba questa partita fondamentale.
> Ricordo che la sampdoria con questi 11
> 
> 
> ...



Si, ma hai letto il nome dell'allenatore?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Madò a leggere alcuni commenti mi sto preoccupando più ora che dobbiamo giocare contro il Craiova che prima della partita di 10 anni fa ad Atene contro il Liverpool.



Dai vedendo la formazione contro il Bayer 
era partita la toto disfatta dei tifosi 

chissà che porti fortuna anche stavolta... 
(perché la condizione conta.. a me andrebbe bene pure uno 0 a 0 all'andata.. ma m'aspetto 1 o 2 goal)


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2017)

*La formazione del Milan secondo Sky*

*Donnarumma
Abate
Musacchio
Zapata
Rodriguez
Kessie
Montolivo
Bonaventura
Borini
Cutrone
Niang*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky*
> 
> *Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...


A me va tutto bene.. ma quel montolivo non lo reggo proprio.. piuttosto mettiamo Locatelli...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Dai vedendo la formazione contro il Bayer
> era partita la toto disfatta dei tifosi
> 
> chissà che porti fortuna anche stavolta...
> (perché la condizione conta.. a me andrebbe bene pure uno 0 a 0 all'andata.. ma m'aspetto 1 o 2 goal)


Nono... cerchiamo di vincere.. pure 0-1.. basta che la portiamo a casa..


----------



## Maximo (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky*
> 
> *Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Sono i giocatori più in forma in questo momento ed è giusto che giochino loro


----------



## Black (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky*
> 
> *Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



speriamo bene. Non conosciamo la forza di questo Craiova, ma una formazione del genere (al di là del risultato con il Bayern) non offre garanzie sufficienti.
Importante non perdere stasera per giocarsi il ritorno a S.Siro (ovvio che vincere sarebbe meglio ma non lo dò per scontato)


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Le formazioni delle due squadre


----------



## The Ripper (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni delle due squadre



che attacco temibile il nostro...mmmmmmmhhhh


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni delle due squadre



Dai che stasera ci pensa il Pirata


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni delle due squadre



L'unico che mi preoccupa è Mangia, sperando che non mangi in testa a Montella


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Luglio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'unico che mi preoccupa è Mangia, sperando che non mangi in testa a Montella



Ma che ti ha fatto Vincenzino


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Ma che ti ha fatto Vincenzino


Niente, ma dopo i recenti risultati con Empoli, Crotone, Pescara e Cagliari, anche lui dovrà dimostrare di imparare dagli errori commessi. E' la mia unica preoccupazione, se non ci saranno problemi tattici sarà una grande stagione


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Luglio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Niente, ma dopo i recenti risultati con Empoli, Crotone, Pescara e Cagliari, anche lui dovrà dimostrare di imparare dagli errori commessi. E' la mia unica preoccupazione, se non ci saranno problemi tattici sarà una grande stagione



Peró Mangia é scarso forte dai...é dovuto andare in Romania per trovare una squadra...


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'unico che mi preoccupa è Mangia, sperando che non mangi in testa a Montella



In effetti se anni fa si giocava il derby Catania-Palermo contro Montella e ora un sta al Milan e lui è finito al Cariova deve essere il Sacchi incompreso...

Detto ciò match delicatissimo, ci presentiamo con una formazione molto lacunosa..Calhanoglu perché non gioca?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In effetti se anni fa si giocava il derby Catania-Palermo contro Montella e ora un sta al Milan e lui è finito al Cariova deve essere il Sacchi incompreso...
> 
> Detto ciò match delicatissimo, ci presentiamo con una formazione molto lacunosa..Calhanoglu perché non gioca?



Calhanoglu non è convocato dicono per un problemino fisico. Imho è più che altro precauzionale dato che il ragazzo non ha nemmeno 30 minuti nelle gambe e c'è una gara di ritorno a San Siro da giocare nella quale se si prepara bene può essere più di aiuto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Luglio 2017)

Dai mi sta salendo l'attesa per il Match


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Luglio 2017)

Intanto le quote riportano un Milan nettamente favorito , anche se rispetto a prima che diramassero i convocati la quota era ancora più bassa.

Una eventuale vittoria del Craiova è quotata a 8.50, il pareggio a 4.75 e la vittoria del Milan a 1.33 (due giorni fa era a 1.25)


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni delle due squadre



Non mi fa impazzire,spero che in ogni caso non prendano sotto gamba la partita.Io purtroppo non sarò a casa e non potrò vederla,ma la registro,sono curiosa di vedere questo nuovo Milan.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Luglio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Niente, *ma dopo i recenti risultati con Empoli, Crotone, Pescara e Cagliari, anche lui dovrà dimostrare di imparare dagli errori commessi.* E' la mia unica preoccupazione, se non ci saranno problemi tattici sarà una grande stagione



CI sono due maniere per leggere quei risultati, o quella di Mirabelli e Fassone, che si sono resi conto che portare una squadra che aveva perso tutti i suoi elementi migliori o più esperti : Abate, Montolivo, Suso, Bonaventura, lo stesso Niang (fra i pochi riconfermati, non per nulla) è stato miracoloso,
soprattutto perchè si son superate squadre con organico a quel punto superiore come Torino, Fiorentina e Inter, 
con quattro scappati di casa, demotivati perchè consapevoli di essere già fuori dal nuovo Milan, 
gente che abbiamo dovuto (o stiamo cercando) di regalare.


Oppure c'è la maniera superficiale di quello che si fissano sulle singole battaglie negative, pur avendo vinto la guerra,
ma che per esempio aver battuto ben due volte la Juve non conta nulla.


----------



## Black (27 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> CI sono due maniere per leggere quei risultati, o quella di Mirabelli e Fassone, che si sono resi conto che portare una squadra che aveva perso tutti i suoi elementi migliori o più esperti : Abate, Montolivo, Suso, Bonaventura, lo stesso Niang (fra i pochi riconfermati, non per nulla) è stato miracoloso,
> soprattutto perchè si son superate squadre con organico a quel punto superiore come Torino, Fiorentina e Inter,
> con quattro scappati di casa, demotivati perchè consapevoli di essere già fuori dal nuovo Milan,
> gente che abbiamo dovuto (o stiamo cercando) di regalare.
> ...





ovviamente per me è la prima!


----------



## Therealsalva (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In effetti se anni fa si giocava il derby Catania-Palermo contro Montella e ora un sta al Milan e lui è finito al Cariova deve essere il Sacchi incompreso...
> 
> Detto ciò match delicatissimo, ci presentiamo con una formazione molto lacunosa..Calhanoglu perché non gioca?



No no, il problema non è il Sacchi incompreso, è quello che è arrivato sulla panchina del Milan per caso


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2017)

Prendetemi per pazzo ma sono un po preoccupato.
Speriamo bastino i 3 nuovi piu Bonaventura per vincere e non subire reti


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> CI sono due maniere per leggere quei risultati, o quella di Mirabelli e Fassone, che si sono resi conto che portare una squadra che aveva perso tutti i suoi elementi migliori o più esperti : Abate, Montolivo, Suso, Bonaventura, lo stesso Niang (fra i pochi riconfermati, non per nulla) è stato miracoloso,
> soprattutto perchè si son superate squadre con organico a quel punto superiore come Torino, Fiorentina e Inter,
> con quattro scappati di casa, demotivati perchè consapevoli di essere già fuori dal nuovo Milan,
> gente che abbiamo dovuto (o stiamo cercando) di regalare.
> ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo ma sono un po preoccupato.
> Speriamo bastino i 3 nuovi piu Bonaventura per vincere e non subire reti



Io più che altro temo di prendere uno-due gol. Poi possiamo farne diversi altri, non è in discussione la qualificazione, ma concludere il match con qualche gol subito sarebbe un flop.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Luglio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Niente, ma dopo i recenti risultati con Empoli, Crotone, Pescara e Cagliari, anche lui dovrà dimostrare di imparare dagli errori commessi. E' la mia unica preoccupazione, se non ci saranno problemi tattici sarà una grande stagione



Il numero dei giocatori cambiati fa capire tante cose


In primis le motivazioni di chi scendeva in campo, Montella ha fatto un miracolo a tenere tutto insieme fino ad Aprile


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io più che altro temo di prendere uno-due gol. Poi possiamo farne diversi altri, non è in discussione la qualificazione, ma concludere il match con qualche gol subito sarebbe un flop.



Insomma un 5-2 a nostro favore sarebbe un flop...


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Insomma un 5-2 a a nostro favore sarebbe un flop...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Insomma un 5-2 a nostro favore sarebbe un flop...



No, infatti non ho parlato di 2-5.
Intendevo 1-2, 2-2, cose così.

Poi in casa li sommergiamo di reti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No, infatti non ho parlato di 2-5.



Scusa ma nel tuo post non è ben chiaro quale risultato sarebbe un flop, 3-2, 4-2 per noi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusa ma nel tuo post non è ben chiaro quale risultato sarebbe un flop, 3-2, 4-2 per noi?


Ho editato sopra.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho editato sopra.



 adesso ha più senso  anche se io firmerei pure per il 2-2...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> adesso ha più senso  anche se io firmerei pure per il 2-2...



Io sono ossessionato da quella "Z" che leggo nella difesa, cercate di comprendermi, è tipo un incubo personale, una fobia tutta mia.
Quando vedo quel nome mi vengono i brividi e penso sempre a qualche liscio, a qualche svarione, qualcosa di osceno


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terzo turno preliminare di Europa League 2017/2018 e primo impegno ufficiale per il nuovo Milan. I rossoneri affronteranno l'Università Craiova, squadra rumena allenata da Devis Mangia.
> 
> Craiova - Milan si disputerà giovedì 27 luglio alle ore 20 italiane in Romania.
> 
> ...



Storicamente mi hanno sempre messo più agitazione queste partite "facili" che le altre. Nelle partite con Crotone e Alessandria di Coppa Italia ho dato il peggio di me


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Storicamente mi hanno sempre messo più agitazione queste partite "facili" che le altre. Nelle partite con Crotone e Alessandria di Coppa Italia ho dato il peggio di me



Bisogna vincere a tutti i costi e si rischia la figuraccia planetaria (soprattutto dopo il mercato pesantissimo fatto, che però in campo stasera si vede poco)..

Partite da non sottovalutare..

Montella e la dirigenza spero tengano la barca bella dritta, giusto mandare in campo solo gente certa di rimanere e motivata..


----------



## James45 (27 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sono ossessionato da quella "Z" che leggo nella difesa, cercate di comprendermi, è tipo un incubo personale, una fobia tutta mia.
> Quando vedo quel nome mi vengono i brividi e penso sempre a qualche liscio, a qualche svarione, qualcosa di osceno



Non sei il solo... 
... e mancano quasi due ore all'inizio... ma si può essere preoccupati come me? Da ricovero...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> CI sono due maniere per leggere quei risultati, o quella di Mirabelli e Fassone, che si sono resi conto che portare una squadra che aveva perso tutti i suoi elementi migliori o più esperti : Abate, Montolivo, Suso, Bonaventura, lo stesso Niang (fra i pochi riconfermati, non per nulla) è stato miracoloso,
> soprattutto perchè si son superate squadre con organico a quel punto superiore come Torino, Fiorentina e Inter,
> con quattro scappati di casa, demotivati perchè consapevoli di essere già fuori dal nuovo Milan,
> gente che abbiamo dovuto (o stiamo cercando) di regalare.
> ...


Sulle questioni tattiche ci possiamo soltanto scornare, ma sono felice di avere un supporto nella resistenza montelliana  
Io vorrei sottolineare, per l'ennesima volta, una cosa che ancora nessuno è venuto a confutarmi: Montella ha sempre fatto il massimo con le rose a sue disposizione? Sì o no? Sì e allora cosa c'è da discutere? Gli allenatori si valutano in base alle possibilità della propria rosa; inutile definire X un perdente o Y un provinciale se non hanno mai avuto una rosa in grado di essere vincente; a tal proposito, ripeto, Montella ha sempre cavato il massimo, prima al Catania, poi dalla Fiorentina e, infine, anche con noi l'anno scorso.
Ma in fondo non c'è bisogno che qualcuna mi smentisca, perché sono stati gli stessi Fassone e Mirabelli a confermare quello che dico.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Ufficiali

CRAIOVA: Calancea; Dimitrov, Sphaija, Kelic, Briceag; Zlatinski; Vagenin, Mitrita, Rossi, Bancu; Baluta. A disp.: Mitrovic, Ferreira, Screciu, Mateiu, Roman, Barbut, Barthe. All.: Mangia

MILAN: G. Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Borini, Cutrone, Niang. A disp.: Storari, Mauri, André Silva, Conti, Gomez, Antonelli, Locatelli. All.: Montella


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Luglio 2017)

*Formazioni ufficiali: 
CRAIOVA: Calancea; Dimitrov, Sphaija, Kelic, Briceag; Zlatinski; Vagenin, Mitrita, Rossi, Bancu; Baluta. 
MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Borini, Cutrone, Niang.*


----------



## VonVittel (27 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> CRAIOVA: Calancea; Dimitrov, Sphaija, Kelic, Briceag; Zlatinski; Vagenin, Mitrita, Rossi, Bancu; Baluta.
> MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Borini, Cutrone, Niang.*



Sono molto teso nonostante l'avversario.

Ovviamente questi giocano praticamente con un 5-4-1.
Hanno dei piccoletti veloci sulle fasce, potrebbe trasformarsi in un 3-4-3. 

Dobbiamo vincere


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficiali
> 
> CRAIOVA: Calancea; Dimitrov, Sphaija, Kelic, Briceag; Zlatinski; Vagenin, Mitrita, Rossi, Bancu; Baluta. A disp.: Mitrovic, Ferreira, Screciu, Mateiu, Roman, Barbut, Barthe. All.: Mangia
> 
> MILAN: G. Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Borini, Cutrone, Niang. A disp.: Storari, Mauri, André Silva, Conti, Gomez, Antonelli, Locatelli. All.: Montella



L'attacco è una roba allucinante


----------



## VonVittel (27 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> L'attacco è una roba allucinante



Si punta sul fatto che siamo al 27 luglio e fino a settembre Niang sarà forte quanto Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sulle questioni tattiche ci possiamo soltanto scornare, ma sono felice di avere un supporto nella resistenza montelliana
> Io vorrei sottolineare, per l'ennesima volta, una cosa che ancora nessuno è venuto a confutarmi: Montella ha sempre fatto il massimo con le rose a sue disposizione? Sì o no? Sì e allora cosa c'è da discutere? Gli allenatori si valutano in base alle possibilità della propria rosa; inutile definire X un perdente o Y un provinciale se non hanno mai avuto una rosa in grado di essere vincente; a tal proposito, ripeto, Montella ha sempre cavato il massimo, prima al Catania, poi dalla Fiorentina e, infine, anche con noi l'anno scorso.
> Ma in fondo non c'è bisogno che qualcuna mi smentisca, perché sono stati gli stessi Fassone e Mirabelli a confermare quello che dico.



diciamo che è tu sei il Sacchi e io il Capello del forum


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Luglio 2017)

E' chiaro che in attacco ci manca ancora qualcosa, non possiamo presentarci con Cutrone e Silva in avanti con 3 competizioni (si spera 3) da giocare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Luglio 2017)

Quindi A Donnarumma è il terzo portiere...


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Si punta sul fatto che siamo al 27 luglio e fino a settembre Niang sarà forte quanto Cristiano Ronaldo



In effetti Niang ha sempre i suoi due mesi estivi in cui è un fenomeno


----------



## Raryof (27 Luglio 2017)

E' l'ultima con la spina dorsale del Giannino, mi basta questo, sono curioso di vedere Cutrone se non altro.
Dopo questa 20 giorni per trovare l'amalgama, chi ha mercato verrà ceduto chi non è nei piani verrà messo fuori rosa.
Si torna a tifare Milan seriamente, nonostante certe scorie, il resto non importa.


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

Nel prepartita in studio c'è il Giovine


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Luglio 2017)

Forza ragazzi! Dobbiamo vincere!!


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

Bel completino il conduttore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2017)

Non accetto meno di tre palloni.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2017)

Temibile tridente...ma credo proprio che per l'avversario basterà. Peccato però. Mi sarebbe piaciuta vedere una mattanza con tutti i nuovi


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> CRAIOVA: Calancea; Dimitrov, Sphaija, Kelic, Briceag; Zlatinski; Vagenin, Mitrita, Rossi, Bancu; Baluta.
> MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Borini, Cutrone, Niang.*



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma quanto rosica il tipo con gli occhiali ?


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quanto rosica il tipo con gli occhiali ?



Quello è un supertroll per tutte le squadre, lascia perdere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> CRAIOVA: Calancea; Dimitrov, Sphaija, Kelic, Briceag; Zlatinski; Vagenin, Mitrita, Rossi, Bancu; Baluta.
> MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Borini, Cutrone, Niang.*



Reparto avanzato che fa sanguinare gli occhi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2017)

Si parte , sono agitato


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2017)

Piaccia o no, questa sera ci deve pensare Niang a fare la differenza.


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

Da tanto non provavo questa emozione


----------



## Mika (27 Luglio 2017)

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Dai ragazzi...VINCERE!!!


----------



## ralf (27 Luglio 2017)

Ghe sem


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Luglio 2017)

Forza ragazziiii


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Forza ragazzi


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Madonna santa sto Ebete


----------



## albydigei (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo identico a Biglia...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

I lanci casuali di Mortolivo 

Abate e Zapata fanno vedere subito che nel nuovo Milan non avranno vita semplice.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

Forza Milan!


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo mi fa salire la bile


----------



## SecondoRosso (27 Luglio 2017)

Pippolivo


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (27 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Montolivo identico a Biglia...



Identico a Biglia ubriaco


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

No ma Mortolivo deve sparire dai radar


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Luglio 2017)

montolivo cmq non riesce ad avere i tempi di gioco neanche contro la squadra dell'oratorio...aveva 200 opzioni prima ed è riuscito solo a rallentare tutto.. che scandalo che è


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna santa sto Ebete



Si e dimenticato li occhiali ?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Luglio 2017)

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## albydigei (27 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Identico a Biglia ubriaco



Ma pure sotto acidi Biglia non fa ste ******


----------



## Cenzo (27 Luglio 2017)

Un tiro in porta l'abbiamo fatto?


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Comunque se questo dei primi 10 minuti è il Niang cambiato...stiamo freschi...


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2017)

La vedo male


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Madonna santa che lanci che fa il Capitone...


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Luglio 2017)

Borini ha preso il posto di Poli.


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Luglio 2017)

borini è un altro scandalo..


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Mi sa che Sborini manco nel Craiova giocherebbe!!


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Sempre tutti sti passaggi inutil madonna santa.

Ma giocare in verticale no è?


----------



## Albijol (27 Luglio 2017)

Grosso errore non provare a riprendere Delofeu, Borini ha uno stop peggiore del pescatore


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

Bonaventura mezz'ala a me non convince


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

ahaha Montolivo farebbe brutta figura anche in Romania


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

Niang è cambiato...


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Luglio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bonaventura mezz'ala a me non convince



A me non convince in generale. Non ha palesemente recuperato dall'infortunio e credo sarà una questione molto molto lunga.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Luglio 2017)

Borini finora da facepalm


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2017)

Sono tesissimo


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia...

Grande Gigio


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo...


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma come si fa? Come si fa.


----------



## Cenzo (27 Luglio 2017)

Miracolo di mr 6 milioni


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

grande parata


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Luglio 2017)

Maledetto Montolivo.

Grande Gigio


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

Grande capitano.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo sparati


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Luglio 2017)

ahahahahahah montolivo..troppi pipponi contemporaneamente dentro...


----------



## Albijol (27 Luglio 2017)

Partita drammatica


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo mi fa vomitare. Scarso e dannoso


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

A me sto gioco inutile preoccupa non poco. E non solo per stasera.


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia...
> 
> Grande Gigio



La prima parata di una lunga serie di miracoli...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

dai adesso segniamo noi


----------



## Albijol (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me sto gioco inutile preoccupa non poco. E non solo per stasera.



Bel modulo il 4-3-3 con l'unico esterno decente che abbiamo che gioca mezzala


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

L'attacco comunque è davvero roba da film horror eh.. mamma mia.


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo il re dei retropassaggi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me sto gioco inutile preoccupa non poco. E non solo per stasera.



Anche a me. Speriamo bene...


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Mah che s'è mangiato


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

Ovviamente la sfiga ci accompagna SEMPRE.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Gatto (27 Luglio 2017)

E chi poteva causare il primo pericolo per noi se non Mortolivo?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Luglio 2017)

Palo di Cutrone


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Luglio 2017)

Cutrone doveva darla in mezzo


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Luglio 2017)

peccato...


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Che casinaro sto Niang


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

basta sto Niang


----------



## Mika (27 Luglio 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Cutrone doveva darla in mezzo



Erano troppo indietro quelli in mezzo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

Vravissimi Borini e Cutrone. Che peccato!

Madonna, Montolivo con un cucchiaio drammatico


----------



## wildfrank (27 Luglio 2017)

Sono CERTO che tv8 solo da me non si vede STASERA ...


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

Niente Niang cerco di farmelo piacere a forza ma non ci riesco.


----------



## Mika (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo rallenta il gioco in una maniera disarmante...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo quanto è scarso ?


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo è finito. Bisognerebbe essere sinceri.


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Luglio 2017)

Borini il funzionale


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Su sto Vasco Rossi quanto la fa lunga....


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Montolivo è finito. Bisognerebbe essere sinceri.



Non è mai iniziato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

Entrata killer di Niang. Pallone si...ma quello e fallo e giallo.



dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Montolivo è finito. Bisognerebbe essere sinceri.



Fisicamente ma anche mentalmente...cioe...ogni lancio che fa e un pallone buttato a caso sperando in un buon esito.


----------



## Albijol (27 Luglio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Montolivo è finito. Bisognerebbe essere sinceri.



Per essere finiti bisogna aver cominciato


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Luglio 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Sono CERTO che tv8 solo da me non si vede STASERA ...



no, anche da me si vede male.


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Luglio 2017)

borini fa tenerezza dai..


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

Quanti anni gli ha fatto di contratto a Montolivo il grande tifoso del milan cravattaro?


----------



## kYMERA (27 Luglio 2017)

quanto è scarso montolivo mamma mia


----------



## uolfetto (27 Luglio 2017)

per chi ha problemi su tv con il digitale può provare in streaming sul sito ufficiale. credo ci sia, ho visto diverse partite di europa league la stagione scorsa direttamente sul pc


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Luglio 2017)

Vomitolivo fa rigurgitare.


----------



## Djerry (27 Luglio 2017)

Non c'è gioco senza palla, sono tutti fermi aspettando il giro palla per cambiare gioco in ampiezza ma la palla non gira e quindi restano tutti i 5 offensivi in attesa del pallone fermi in pochissimo spazio.
Malissimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

Cutrone prima o poi ce la farà io ci credo


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

Sarò apprensivo ma inizio leggermente a preoccuparmi visto anche chi non abbiamo al ritorno.


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Luglio 2017)

Cutrone comunque è un giocatore diverso da quello visto in primavera.


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non c'è gioco senza palla, sono tutti fermi aspettando il giro palla per cambiare gioco in ampiezza ma la palla non gira e quindi restano tutti i 5 offensivi in attesa del pallone fermi in pochissimo spazio.
> Malissimo.



Analisi perfetta. Non sembriamo imballati...di più.
Non c'è stato nemmeno un tentativo di saltare l'uomo...da parte di nessuno.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma che senso ha questo "gioco"?


----------



## The Ripper (27 Luglio 2017)

borini e niang sono gli attaccanti più inutili della storia del calcio
montolivo è finito da 3 anni
montella è il punto debole del Milan IMHO

comunque stiamo vedendo come servano 2 attaccanti lì davanti... uno capace di prendersi responsabilità, saltare l'uomo, nella zona di sinistra, e un centravanti che sia un killer. 
Non mi sta piacendo nemmeno RR stasera


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2017)

Qualcuno mi spiega perche e il nostro giocatore piu alto e fisicamente dominante a tirare i calci d'angolo ?


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

mah anche kessie sbaglia diversi passaggi


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2017)

Sono tutti fermi , boh


----------



## The Ripper (27 Luglio 2017)

solito Milan degli ultimi 4 anni


----------



## Mika (27 Luglio 2017)

Sicuri sicuri che nel ritorno Biglia non può essere inserito nella lista?


----------



## Lambro (27 Luglio 2017)

Le pallacce alte che passano abate e montolivo sono il riassunto di 5 anni pietosi


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2017)

1) Ma perchè quel mentecatto di Montolivo non fa altro che verticalizzare da fermo? Possibile che non sappia fare altro o non riesca a percorrere 5 metri palla al piede? O forse pensa di essere Pirlo?

2) Paratona di Gigio che al momento è la cosa più bella della partita...eh ma era meglio venderlo e comprare CassoNeto, o Scesni LOL

3) Borini abbastanza inutile e anche Niang avulso dal gioco...e pensare che quelle dovrebbero essere zone in cui essere "pericolosi", alla faccia


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma no!!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

ma tiriamo!!!


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono tutti fermi , boh



Quello ci sta in questi casi dovrebbe salvarti la tecnica.....assente.


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Non c'è stato nemmeno un tentativo di saltare l'uomo...da parte di nessuno.



Non sembrava un problema per certi utenti quando lo facevamo notare a chi voleva cedere Suso o non voleva riprendere Deulofeu


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

Possesso palla lento ed estremamente sterile privo di verticalizzazioni. In attacco mancano chiaramente tecnica e movimento. Ovviamento quel cesso di Montolivo che sbaglia tutto non aiuta.


Altra nota dolente: Ogni volta che vedo partire Rodriguez sulla fascia sinistra Montolivo e Bonaventura gli mandano solo palle arretrate che lo costringono a fermarsi. Mi fanno imbestialire.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Luglio 2017)

Rodriguez...


----------



## kYMERA (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma Bonaventura è in campo?


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

niang appena prova a correre con la palla si inciampa


----------



## vanbasten (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre tutti sti passaggi inutil madonna santa.
> 
> Ma giocare in verticale no è?



ma con mortolivo che verticale vuoi giocare?


----------



## diavolo (27 Luglio 2017)

Almeno un fallo ce lo fischia


----------



## The Ripper (27 Luglio 2017)

si ma teniamolo niang


----------



## ralf (27 Luglio 2017)

Bene per ora Musacchio.


----------



## diavolo (27 Luglio 2017)

Ricardoooooooo


----------



## Mika (27 Luglio 2017)

Rodrigueeez!


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

*Gooooooolllllllll

Rodriguez!*


----------



## Schism75 (27 Luglio 2017)

Malino, ma grande Rodriguez...


----------



## kYMERA (27 Luglio 2017)

che piede Rodriguez mamma mia.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Luglio 2017)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

*​goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaallllllllllllllll*


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Goooooooooooooooooolllllllllll Rodrigueeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Luglio 2017)

gol rodriguez, lol.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2017)

Ricardoooooooo


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (27 Luglio 2017)

Rodriguez


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Luglio 2017)

ricardo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Luglio 2017)

Ricardoooooooooo


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Luglio 2017)

Ricardoooooooo


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

_E chi ce l'ha portaaaaaaatoooooooooooo_


----------



## Lambro (27 Luglio 2017)

Ricardoooooo


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

:


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma quanto lo amo RR ???? 

Ma quanto ve lo avevo detto ????


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

bravo anche a Borini per aver conquistato la punizione


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Luglio 2017)

stesso piedino delicato di de scempio insomma  

grande ricardo


----------



## The Ripper (27 Luglio 2017)

potevamo segnare solo di cu.lo


----------



## Solo (27 Luglio 2017)

Vabbé, gollonzo. Ma bene così.


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Luglio 2017)

E andiamooooooo


----------



## Alex (27 Luglio 2017)

Ricardoooooooooo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

Pallone perfetto ed insidioso di Rodriguez, cosi si battono le punizioni!


----------



## Gatto (27 Luglio 2017)

EvvaiiiiiRicardooooo


----------



## mrsmit (27 Luglio 2017)

Ha già fatto più gol di de scoglio


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2017)

Da De Sciglio a Ricardo... 
Ancora non mi sembra vero.


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

Grande RR!!

p.s. non avere un vice biglia comunque fa paura eh...


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo è lento pure nelle finte su punizione.


----------



## Solo (27 Luglio 2017)

Mo' ne servono altri 3 così archiviamo 'sta pratica.


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo rallenta costantemente l'azione.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Luglio 2017)

Pornodivo nota stonatissima.


----------



## Solo (27 Luglio 2017)

Serve un vice Biglia comunque, Montolivo è osceno.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Luglio 2017)

Meno male che abbiamo terzini che garantiscono goal...


----------



## diavolo (27 Luglio 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Ha già fatto più gol di de scoglio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Luglio 2017)

Male questo primo tempo. Per fortuna ci ha pensato RR a sbloccarla


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Note positive per me Musacchio e Rodriguez. Kessie così così stasera...Zapata sufficiente...i "vecchi" da rivedere/scartare


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2017)

Chi si ricorda l ultimo gol di un terzino ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2017)

Con Biglia ne avremmo già fatti tre. 
Il Capitone è uno slow motion umano.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Luglio 2017)

Si vede già la mancanza di bonucci Biglia romagnoli calhanoglu e Suso


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Luglio 2017)

Le gambe sono pesanti e mancano i 3/4 della squadra titolare, però l'importante è buttarla dentro. Poi più avanti si vedrà.


----------



## Solo (27 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi si ricorda l ultimo gol di un terzino ?


Io ricordo i gol di Abate. Regalati agli avversari.


----------



## markjordan (27 Luglio 2017)

gia' gol , desci al palo x anni
monto super , il rallenty e' d'obbligo a luglio


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Luglio 2017)

Comunque rispetto a loro si vede che siamo indietro di condizione


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Luglio 2017)

Bene averla sbloccata, per il resto siamo ancora lontani dalla condizione, ma ci sta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Luglio 2017)

Quando ho visto partire montolivo per tirare la punizione mi era salito un attimo di paura, non può tirare davvero lui, grazie a dio così è stato.

Partita abbastanza imbarazzante, ma in fin dei conti è solo l'inizio, ora che è stata sbloccata magari la squadra si scioglie anche un po' mentalmente e si spera in qualcosa di meglio

Spero entri Silva nel secondo tempo, voglio vederlo giocare


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Luglio 2017)

Io non vedo tante differenze tra un Modric e un Montolivo...


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Si vede già la mancanza di bonucci Biglia romagnoli calhanoglu e Suso



Hai dimenticato Cristiano


----------



## ralf (27 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Con Biglia ne avremmo già fatti tre.
> Il Capitone è uno slow motion umano.



Gli devono aver dato troppa camomilla.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Luglio 2017)

Borini mamma mia che cesso.

Comunque squadra palesemente seduta


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Luglio 2017)

La mia più grande preoccupazione è Jack. Non pensavo fosse così indietro. Speriamo sia solo un mio abbaglio, dalla TV non è poi semplice giudicare benissimo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi si ricorda l ultimo gol di un terzino ?



Credo Antonelli


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

comunque bravo sto Rodriguez ma mai come l'acquistone della Juve col numero 2


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

Locatelli c'è in panchina?


----------



## Montag84 (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo starebbe in panchina pure da loro.


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

Anche Jack mooooolto indietro eh


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Se Andrè Silva entra e gioca più di 25 minuti si sblocca.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Luglio 2017)

l importante era sbloccarla, adesso avremo più spazio... ho visto cose belle e alcune meno belle...contento per il gol di rodriguez


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma Cutrone e Silva per il secondo tempo no??


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma antonini come opinionista quanto è antipatico?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2017)

Il tridente veramente male; nella risalita del campo non ci si poteva appoggiare su nessun elemento del tridente, che finiva o per essere anticipato dall'avversario rumeno o per stopparla male o per scaricare inutilmente dietro.
Serve qualità sugli esterni; gente in grado di stoppare palla, alzare la testa e puntare la porta, saltando l'avversario se necessario.


----------



## Raryof (27 Luglio 2017)

Contava solo il gol in trasferta, Ricardo è un giocatore ordinato oltre che fortissimo a battere le punizioni, lì ha fatto quello che doveva fare, palla forte tra portiere e i nostri che vanno a saltare e al 99% la palla si insacca.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2017)

Borini si impegna e sarà comunque una riserva, ma è veramente imbarazzante dal punto di vista tecnico.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Luglio 2017)

Sono tornata dal lavoro al momento giusto: al gol


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Borini si impegna e sarà comunque una riserva, ma è veramente imbarazzante dal punto di vista tecnico.



"È funzionale"


----------



## King of the North (27 Luglio 2017)

Che bello leggere tutti questi commenti su Montolivo e non capire di cosa state parlando. A parte l'errore dove abbiamo rischiato di prendere gol, non ha fatto male. Certo, non corre ai 300 all'ora ma non lo sta facendo nessuno. Al di là del gol direi male Rodriguez, non ha mai puntato l'uomo, non ha fatto un cross, non l'ha mai giocata in verticale e non usa mai il piede destro nemmeno per passaggi semplici. Musacchio molto bene, Cutrone si muove da attaccante esperto, borini ci mette la corsa, un ottimo assist ma poco altro. Male anche Kessie e Jack al momento è più indietro di condizione...


----------



## AllanX (27 Luglio 2017)

simone316 ha scritto:


> Montolivo rallenta costantemente l'azione.



L'unica cosa che ha fatto a velocità normale é stato l'assist per gli avversari


----------



## Aron (27 Luglio 2017)

Se becchiamo goal quasi certamente sarà colpa di Zapata o Montolivo (come infatti stava per succedere).

Niang già sparito. 

Bene Rodriguez, molto bene Donnarumma e abbastanza bene Cutrone.


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

secondo me hakan è di gran lunga già più in forma di jack.


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo gran assistman. Scemi noi a non capirlo.


----------



## Mika (27 Luglio 2017)

Peccato per il palo di Cutrone...


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> *Che bello leggere tutti questi commenti su Montolivo e non capire di cosa state parlando*. A parte l'errore dove abbiamo rischiato di prendere gol, non ha fatto male. Certo, non corre ai 300 all'ora ma non lo sta facendo nessuno. Al di là del gol direi male Rodriguez, non ha mai puntato l'uomo, non ha fatto un cross, non l'ha mai giocata in verticale e non usa mai il piede destro nemmeno per passaggi semplici. Musacchio molto bene, Cutrone si muove da attaccante esperto, borini ci mette la corsa, un ottimo assist ma poco altro. Male anche Kessie e Jack al momento è più indietro di condizione...



Il regista della squadra che perde continuamente tempi di gioco e che non riesce ad azzeccare nemmeno nell'IDEA un massaggio smarcante?
Il regista che rallenta l'azione?

Fai sul serio?

Scusami sono forse un po' troppo aggressivo ma non capisco come si possa valutare decente la prestazione di Montolivo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quanto lo amo RR ????
> 
> *Ma quanto ve lo avevo detto ????*


Ao, scansate che qui er fanatico de RR so' io


----------



## bonvo74 (27 Luglio 2017)

Dai dentro Loca e fuori Mortovivo


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Luglio 2017)

Ora che il craiova dovrà aprirsi sarà interessante vedere se riusciamo a fare azioni veloci come si deve


----------



## Raryof (27 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il tridente veramente male; nella risalita del campo non ci si poteva appoggiare su nessun elemento del tridente, che finiva o per essere anticipato dall'avversario rumeno o per stopparla male o per scaricare inutilmente dietro.
> Serve qualità sugli esterni; gente in grado di stoppare palla, alzare la testa e puntare la porta, saltando l'avversario se necessario.



Non puoi fare niente dai, Niang gioca perché pare in forma ma con le squadre chiuse gioca in 3 metri di campo e da fermo (se non inciampa sul pallone è già tanto), Borini viene colpito dalla palla e corre di continuo, Cutrone l'unico che ha fatto alcuni inserimenti molto intelligenti ma non possiamo giocare su di lui in questa partita, al limite lo possiamo lanciare.
Purtroppo va così, infatti la decide un terzino.


----------



## robs91 (27 Luglio 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Che bello leggere tutti questi commenti su Montolivo e non capire di cosa state parlando. A parte l'errore dove abbiamo rischiato di prendere gol, non ha fatto male. Certo, non corre ai 300 all'ora ma non lo sta facendo nessuno. Al di là del gol direi male Rodriguez, non ha mai puntato l'uomo, non ha fatto un cross, non l'ha mai giocata in verticale e non usa mai il piede destro nemmeno per passaggi semplici. Musacchio molto bene, Cutrone si muove da attaccante esperto, borini ci mette la corsa, un ottimo assist ma poco altro. Male anche Kessie e Jack al momento è più indietro di condizione...


In realtà usa spesso il destro,guarda meglio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2017)

Abbiamo disperato bisogno che Bonaventura torni sull'esterno, che Suso recuperi e che arrivi un nuovo acquisto; sull'esterno c'è bisogno di dribbling, che non ti garantiscono né Borini, perché scarso tecnicamente, né Niang, se ha la luna storta (spesso).


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> *Che bello leggere tutti questi commenti su Montolivo e non capire di cosa state parlando.* A parte l'errore dove abbiamo rischiato di prendere gol, non ha fatto male. Certo, non corre ai 300 all'ora ma non lo sta facendo nessuno. Al di là del gol direi male Rodriguez, non ha mai puntato l'uomo, non ha fatto un cross, non l'ha mai giocata in verticale e non usa mai il piede destro nemmeno per passaggi semplici. Musacchio molto bene, Cutrone si muove da attaccante esperto, borini ci mette la corsa, un ottimo assist ma poco altro. Male anche Kessie e Jack al momento è più indietro di condizione...


Grazie per averci edotti.


----------



## neoxes (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo peggiore in campo, sta rovinando una partita.


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Con un Niang così direi che CR7 non ci serve 

Immagino sia quello che dirà Montella al magico duo F&M


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non puoi fare niente dai, Niang gioca perché pare in forma ma con le squadre chiuse gioca in 3 metri di campo e da fermo (se non inciampa sul pallone è già tanto), Borini viene colpito dalla palla e corre di continuo, Cutrone l'unico che ha fatto alcuni inserimenti molto intelligenti ma non possiamo giocare su di lui in questa partita, al limite lo possiamo lanciare.
> Purtroppo va così, infatti la decide un terzino.


Con gli uomini a disposizione per questa gara no, ma male sia Niang che Borini.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Luglio 2017)

comunque i preliminari non sono partite semplicissime, non capisco chi si aspettava di passeggiare. soprattutto il secondo preliminare in caso di brutto sorteggio potrebbe essere uno scoglio veramente ostico da superare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2017)

Musacchione bene eh, personalità e tecnica.


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

L'importante è buttarla dentro per il resto aspettiamo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abbiamo disperato bisogno che Bonaventura torni sull'esterno, che Suso recuperi e che arrivi un nuovo acquisto; sull'esterno c'è bisogno di dribbling, che non ti garantiscono né Borini, perché scarso tecnicamente, né Niang, se ha la luna storta (spesso).



Esatto. Strano che la societa' non abbia fatto nulla in questa zona del campo, fondamentale per una squadra che vuole giocare con il 4-3-3


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo ha giocato bene, da lui è partita l'azione del palo di Cutrone


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (27 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Il regista della squadra che perde continuamente tempi di gioco e che non riesce ad azzeccare nemmeno nell'IDEA un passaggio smarcante?
> Il regista che rallenta l'azione?



quoto al 100%


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2017)

Niang ha dei piedi da ergastolo. Montolivo non lo reggo più


----------



## Montag84 (27 Luglio 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Che bello leggere tutti questi commenti su Montolivo e non capire di cosa state parlando. A parte l'errore dove abbiamo rischiato di prendere gol, non ha fatto male. Certo, non corre ai 300 all'ora ma non lo sta facendo nessuno. Al di là del gol direi male Rodriguez, non ha mai puntato l'uomo, non ha fatto un cross, non l'ha mai giocata in verticale e non usa mai il piede destro nemmeno per passaggi semplici. Musacchio molto bene, Cutrone si muove da attaccante esperto, borini ci mette la corsa, un ottimo assist ma poco altro. Male anche Kessie e Jack al momento è più indietro di condizione...



Non fa un passaggio in verticale nemmeno a pagarlo. Ma di cosa parli? 

Rodriguez gli ha pure gridato contro sulla punizione del gol perchè probabilmente voleva calciarla lui.


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

ad oggi servirebbe proprio un vice Biglia ed un esterno di buon livello. Oltre a cr7


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

Conti , Silva e Locatelli in riscaldamento...dai su!!


----------



## Schism75 (27 Luglio 2017)

Il centrocampo è ancora poca roba a mio parere. Non basterà Biglia secondo me. Anche perchè non le potrà giocare tutte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2017)

Musacchione


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Luglio 2017)

Per me Montolivo, errore a parte (non solo suo), non ha poi giocato così male.
Si esagera sempre un pò quando si parla di lui.

Cutrone sembra già pronto, fa sempre i movimenti giusti.
Niang e Borini sono 2 cessi.

Kessiè credo sarà la nostra croce e delizia: alterna grandi giocate ad errori grossolani


----------



## Aragorn (27 Luglio 2017)

Non la vedo così tragica, sarebbe bastato avere a disposizione Suso e un Jack più in condizione per rendere la manovra molto più efficace . Purtroppo gli uomini a disposizione questi sono e, visto soprattutto l'attacco, non mi meraviglia il fatto che non stia finendo in goleada.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

E quando segna sto somaro


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

Ottimo Musacchio!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Luglio 2017)

Bravo Mateo


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo da fucilazione immediata. Niang va venduto stasera.

Spero che Montella non continui con questo modulo osceno,se non hai gli esterni che saltano e l'uomo e che segnano é inutile


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

"non penso che musacchio sia più forte di zapata" cit. Costacurta


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Luglio 2017)

Teniamo d'occhio Cutrone.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

Musacchio in Italia dovra stare attento a come usa le mani.

Cutrone per movimenti e idee di gioco mi da buonissime impressioni. Tutt'altro livello rispetto ai primi Petagna e Beretta.


----------



## Mika (27 Luglio 2017)

Non vedo l'ora di vedere giocare assieme Musacchio+Bonucci 

Ah... se Romagnoli si fosse fatto operare a fine maggio...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma i movimenti di Cutrone a Bacca non li hanno mai insegnati?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Luglio 2017)

Maledetto Montolivo


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Luglio 2017)

Madonna Montolivo....


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2017)

Madonna Capitone....


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma come si fa dico io a sostenere che Montolivo stia anche solo giocando...figuriamoci pure bene


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Luglio 2017)

Per montolivo non ci sono più parole.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

Enesimo passagio sbagliato del capitone. Se va in verticale, il pallone e perso.


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

stiamo giocando in 10 come l'anno scorso con montolivo...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

Bonaventura...ma perche tiri?


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa dico io a sostenere che Montolivo stia anche solo giocando...figuriamoci pure bene



E' un mistero.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Luglio 2017)

"Montolivo farà bene quest'anno" cit.


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

mamma borini....


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Luglio 2017)

che chiavica quel lentolivo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Luglio 2017)

Borini ha capito da che parte attacchiamo?


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Luglio 2017)

Se montella avesse carattere farebbe uscire montolivo.


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

simone316 ha scritto:


> mamma borini....



Per il momento mi pare "funzionale" al Craiova...comunque onestamente questa sera salvo rarissime eccezioni si fa fatica a dare il 6 a qualcuno.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma è scemo ricardo?


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (27 Luglio 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Borini ha capito da che parte attacchiamo?



proviamolo terzino


----------



## Solo (27 Luglio 2017)

Giaccherini in confronto a Borini sembra Di Maria.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

Mmmm... ma tra tutti doveva andarci proprio Donnarumma?


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Luglio 2017)

mosciolivo che si accartoccia su se stesso...


----------



## Schism75 (27 Luglio 2017)

Se al centrocampo manca qualità non fai possesso e vai in sofferenza se fisicamente non sei al top. Poi siamo lentissimi, ma questo immagino dipenda dalla preparazione.


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Luglio 2017)

Niang e montolivo fuori. Aspettiamo sempre ore con sti cambi.


----------



## ralf (27 Luglio 2017)

Il Tank sta salendo di giri...


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Luglio 2017)

Bravo cutrone.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

azzzzz Cutroooo


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

fuori borini urrààààà


----------



## ralf (27 Luglio 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> mosciolivo che si accartoccia su se stesso...


.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Luglio 2017)

Forza Andre'


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

ora vediamo sto Andre Silva


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Dai A. Silva!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Luglio 2017)

Stiamo giocando ora con il 3-4-1-2


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma stasera male comunque.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

ottima giocata di Montolivo vanificata da Andre Silva


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Luglio 2017)

Abate se gioca così rischia di essere il titolare.


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> .



ahahahhahahahahahhah


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia Rodriguez...


----------



## Solo (27 Luglio 2017)

Benzina finita.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Luglio 2017)

entra conti


----------



## chicagousait (27 Luglio 2017)

Perchè dobbiamo complicarci la vita?


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

conti col bayern non era al top...speriamo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Luglio 2017)

Due gol a sti qua è proprio il minimo sindacabile


----------



## Schism75 (27 Luglio 2017)

Poi sinceramente questo 4-3-3 così non funziona bene. Ma non lo ha mai fatto.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Luglio 2017)

la capra di niang


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

Quanto e ignorante Niang.


----------



## Alex (27 Luglio 2017)

Niang deve scomparire dal Milan


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

cmq mettere dentro silva solo quando siamo tuti cotti ....


----------



## Schism75 (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma perchè Bonaventura che nasce esterno sx di un 4-4-2, deve fare l'esterno destro?


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

niang è tornato a valere 5 mln...


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Mah sto Silva


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

Benzina palesemente finita...


----------



## Solo (27 Luglio 2017)

Il commento tecnico è imbarazzante, ma chi è il commentatore?


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Bonaventura che nasce esterno sx di un 4-4-2, deve fare l'esterno destro?



Ma veramente io me lo ricordo sopratutto a destra a Bergamo.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il commento tecnico è imbarazzante, ma chi è il commentatore?



Su Sky c'è quello scemo di Adani


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma questi quanto diavolo corrono???


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Che lancio Mateo per Conti


----------



## Solo (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su Sky c'è quello scemo di Adani


Boh, 'sto guardando TV8, imbarazzante a dir poco.


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

fuori cutrone resta niang.....mah....


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Bravo Musacchio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

Grande Musacchio


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

musacchio forse unico da 6


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

Comunque siamo fortunati che questi in avanti sono scarsi forte...


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2017)

Fisicamente sono giustamente molto più avanti.


----------



## Lambro (27 Luglio 2017)

Dai questi vanno il doppio, con in piú che sono tutti piccoli e veloci, non é stato un sorteggio proprio comodissimo. Borini a gennaio venduto al bologna, non vedo altro destino.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Luglio 2017)

Si può dire che Silva sta facendo ridere?


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

Silva vorrebbe spaccare il mondo ma per ora è dura


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

borini forse x la coppia italia...forse.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Che ignoranza Niang ahahahhahahah


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

Scelte di Donnarumma da brividi


----------



## patriots88 (27 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia non riusciamo più nemmeno a correre.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

Kessie stasera non mi sta piacendo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Luglio 2017)

Madre santa... Speriamo finisca presto


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Luglio 2017)

Niente.... Silva manco un uomo è riuscito a saltare


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

Silva mi sembra un altro con la gamba più lunga del passo


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2017)

Disastro Silva


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo deve sparire..... Sparire


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

Ogni volta che la palla arriva in aria è il panico...


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Comunque c'è una differenza di condizione allucinante...questi corrono il doppio e per tutti i 90'...noi decisamente meno e probabilmente peggio.

Ma Montolivo che tenta il tacco da fighetta a centro area?????


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2017)

Kessie mostruoso


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Luglio 2017)

Incredibile, Silva è riuscito a fare peggio di Borini


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Montolivo deve sparire..... Sparire



.


----------



## patriots88 (27 Luglio 2017)

grande franck


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

ma che razza di preparazione hanno fatto dopo il bayern??


----------



## patriots88 (27 Luglio 2017)

simone316 ha scritto:


> ma che razza di preparazione hanno fatto dopo il bayern??



loro sono più avanti.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Imbarazzante Silva stasera

Speriamo bene...


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Bravo Conti.... così bello ignorante


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

ok ma noi abbiamo le gambe pesantissime, da dopo tipo 20 minuti del primo tempo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2017)

Come si fa a non dare fallo?


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi quello che volete ma se al posto di Silva ci fosse Bacca, staremmo qui a crocefiggerlo...


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Assassino !!! E arbitro scandaloso


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

leggerissimo fallo su silva non fischiato


----------



## vitrich86 (27 Luglio 2017)

serve un aubameyang come il pane...


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

x fortuna è finita


----------



## IlCigno (27 Luglio 2017)

Finita!


----------



## Solo (27 Luglio 2017)

Bene: Musacchio, Abate, Cutrone
Da rivedere: Gigio, RR, Kessie, Jack
Male: Silva
Osceni: Niang, Montolivo e Borini


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

Sto arbitro dovrebbe lavorare per la UFC. Seconda entrata killer nemmeno fischiata.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

era meglio uno 0-2 ma non c'era la condizione speriamo in un bel match a San Siro con la spinta del pubblico


----------



## Raryof (27 Luglio 2017)

Un arbitro imbarazzante, fortuna che è andata.


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Vabbeh...direi minimo sindacale...considerando anche il viaggione in Cina...ci può stare.
Speriamo di essere decisamente più in forma tra 7 giorni.


----------



## Solo (27 Luglio 2017)

Comunque ci è andato bene il sorteggio, siamo totalmente imballati.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2017)

Lo sapevo che sarebbe stata dura.


Tutti da rivedere settimana prossima, sperando che la condizione sia nettamente migliore.


----------



## sion (27 Luglio 2017)

Musacchio è un mostro


----------



## Lambro (27 Luglio 2017)

Bonucci biglia calanoglu suso silva e conti a mezzo servizio e la punta che deve arrivare piú forse renato sanches... Dai


----------



## uolfetto (27 Luglio 2017)

faticaccia ma comunque è andata


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Luglio 2017)

Silva vi ricordo che fino a una settimana fa era a Formentera a farsi i selfie 24/h al giorno su instagram. Se giochi pure con sta squadra che non ti aiuta è difficile entrare in partita. Non c'e motivo per crocifiggerlo


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

speriamo che al ritorno giochi hakan perlomeno!


----------



## VonVittel (27 Luglio 2017)

Arbitro completamente in malafede. E vorrei sapere come possa esistere un arbitro che favorisca spudoratamente il Craiova, di cui neanche si sa l'esistenza


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Bene dai.

Prestazione pessima ma contava solo vincere.


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2017)

Non mi aspettavo niente di più. Normale questa condizione anzi meglio così visto la stagione lunghissima sarebbe stato strano il contrario.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Luglio 2017)

Mi auguro sia solo un problema di preparazione, prestazione davvero orribile. Siamo fortunati che questi son dei cessazzi, ancora non capisco come sia possibile che non ci abbiano fatto un gol.

Silva malissimo. Come già scritto da altri ha fatto meglio addirittura Borini


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Luglio 2017)

L'importante era vincere ... ora testa al ritorno


----------



## Raryof (27 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Montolivo deve sparire..... Sparire



Se lo sono mangiati, già è piantato per terra se poi corrono pure il doppio non ce n'è.
Non so come abbiamo fatto a portarla a casa, gli aveva regalato l'1-0 e in difesa è più passivo di una formica.
Bene il risultato e basta.


----------



## Kaw (27 Luglio 2017)

partita molto ma molto più complicata di quanto pensassimo.
Condizione fisica oscena, e comunque mancava metà squadra.

C'è da lavorare...


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Luglio 2017)

Musacchio forte forte. Comunque tutti tremendamente fuori condizione.


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Silva vi ricordo che fino a una settimana fa era a Formentera a farsi i selfie 24/h al giorno su instagram. Se giochi pure con sta squadra che non ti aiuta è difficile entrare in partita. Non c'e motivo per crocifiggerlo



concordo.


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Come prevedibile partita ignorante. L'importante era vincerla.. Per il bel gioco aspettiamo settembre


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Luglio 2017)

Quante imprecazioni! Partita oscena, salvo solo Musacchio (il migliore) e Kessié. Anche Donnarumma ha rischiato la catastrofe nel secondo tempo. I peggiori Borini, Silva e Montolivo


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Luglio 2017)

Bene il risultato, per il resto mettiamo minuti nelle gambe che è meglio


----------



## wfiesso (27 Luglio 2017)

A questo punto della stagione va bene così. La condizione arriverà


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Per il ritorno sarebbe importante recuperare Calhanoglu e Suso.
La serata dimostra che la "vecchia guardia" va quasi completamente epurata. Paradossalmente dei "vecchi" Zapata è risultato essere il migliore.


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Luglio 2017)

Jack sembrava il cugino scemo. Spero si riprenda al più presto, l'ho visto davvero male. Montolivo va bene come cinesino negli allenamenti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Luglio 2017)

La condizione non puo essere delle migliori, siamo a Luglio. L'importante era vincere e lo abbiamo fatto.


----------



## bonvo74 (27 Luglio 2017)

Stasera contava solo il risultato, non si può giudicare nient'altro. Troppo indietro di condizione tutti, l'unica certezza è che Mortovivo può giocare al massimo in Coppa Italia, gli altri non si possono giudicare oggi, ci sarà tempo per valutare Silva e anche Borini.


----------



## vanbasten (27 Luglio 2017)

silva è forte raga diamogli tempo


----------



## 666psycho (27 Luglio 2017)

cutrone potrebbe sorprenderci..


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

apparte la condizione generale, c'è da ammettere che montolivo si spera giochi il meno possibile e che bonaventura è molto indietro. Renato Sanchez serve come il pane.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Luglio 2017)

Partita bruttina, siamo palesemente fuori condizioni, ma si sapeva. Qualche bella cosa si è intravisto, ma anche qualche errore. Mi aspettavo un po di piu da Rodriguez e Jack.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Luglio 2017)

Si tira poco in porta. Pochissimo. Solo Niang


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Luglio 2017)

Badelj e Sanches da prendere domani mattina...Montolivo non può più giocare da professionista...siamo alla follia...Bonaventura è ovviamente fuori condizione e reduce da un lungo infortunio...Mirabelli non roviniamo tutto...

sulla partita chissene...mancano Bonucci Biglia Calha Suso e la punta Top...+ Conti che ha giocato poco...Milan ingiudicabile...ma non sbagliamo le ultime mosse per favore...


----------



## Aragorn (27 Luglio 2017)

Nel secondo tempo la differenza a livello atletico è stata netta, risultato quindi più che soddisfacente. 

PS Non condivido le feroci critiche a Silva. Il ragazzo ha un'ottima tecnica di base, se il peso dell'attacco verrà spostato su un altro centravanti (più pronto) sono certo che il portoghese sarà molto utile alla nostra causa; al contrario di Borini, del cui acquisto continuo a non capire il senso né tecnico né tattico


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2017)

Bene la difesa, su tutti Musacchio.
Bene anche Kessie
Per il resto...pietà


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Luglio 2017)

Silva disastroso, il peggiore.
Ha talento, si vede, ma non sa assolutamente giocare a calcio: è sembrato il classico veneziano bravino che si trova il sabato al campo di calcetto.
Se dovessi basarmi solo su stasera direi che lui, Mendes e chi lo ha pagato 38 milioni dovrebbero andare a ripetizione da Cutrone, giusto per capire come gioca un attaccante.

Complimenti a Mangia, la sua squadra sembrava indiavolata nel secondo tempo (noi raggiungeremo questo livello tra un paio di mesi) e per fortuna gli mancava una prima punta di livello.

Non mi è piaciuto l'ordine dei cambi, i 2 terzini erano sulle gambe già al 60esimo, per me prima di tutto doveva togliere Borini e Niang (indecenti entrambi) per inserire Conti ed Antonelli.
Poi dopo al massimo si poteva lanciare Silva per Cutrone.



simone316 ha scritto:


> apparte la condizione generale, c'è da ammettere che montolivo si spera giochi il meno possibile e che bonaventura è molto indietro. *Renato Sanchez serve come il pane.*



A me pare l'ultimo dei nostri problemi.
Ci serve un puntero serio come il pane, per quel che si è visto oggi Cutrone (19 anni) sarà titolare anche nella gara di ritorno.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Luglio 2017)

Difficile giudicare una prestazione di fine Luglio contro una squadra che ha già iniziato il suo campionato. Dando un'occhiata agli altri risultati ci si rende conto che non sono affatto partite scontate.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Luglio 2017)

Partita bruttina da parte nostra, ma eravamo evidentemente in debito d'ossigeno e le mancanze si sentivano.

Col cambio modulo siamo andati ancora peggio.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Silva disastroso, il peggiore.
> Ha talento, si vede, ma non sa assolutamente giocare a calcio: è sembrato il classico veneziano bravino che si trova il sabato al campo di calcetto.
> Se dovessi basarmi solo su stasera direi che lui, Mendes e chi lo ha pagato 38 milioni dovrebbero andare a ripetizione da Cutrone, giusto per capire come gioca un attaccante.



Ha giocato allo stesso modo di come lo vedevo nel Porto, si isola tanto. Però non credo sia un problema di egoismo quanto di non capire quando passare la palla


----------



## simone316 (27 Luglio 2017)

Borini e Montolivo da segno negativo.

Buona la partita di Musacchio e finchè ha avuto benzina RR.


----------



## ultràinside (27 Luglio 2017)

Non abbiamo 11 giocatori che tengono i 90 minuti... non ci sono molti nuovi... loro correvano il doppio.
Quindi un plauso ai ragazzi, che hanno vinto anche soffrendo !


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Badelj e Sanches da prendere domani mattina...Montolivo non può più giocare da professionista...siamo alla follia...Bonaventura è ovviamente fuori condizione e reduce da un lungo infortunio...Mirabelli non roviniamo tutto...
> 
> sulla partita chissene...mancano Bonucci Biglia Calha Suso e la punta Top...+ Conti che ha giocato poco...Milan ingiudicabile...ma non sbagliamo le ultime mosse per favore...


Mancava anche romagnoli


----------



## VonVittel (27 Luglio 2017)

Al ritorno, con una condizione sicuramente migliore e con l'inserimento di qualche titolare, mi aspetto una goleada


----------



## Alfabri (27 Luglio 2017)

Che sofferenza. Diamo qualche numero va':

Donnarumma 6,5. Spettacolare ed efficace chiusura nel primo tempo, ridicolizza Mitrita. Poi con i piedi prova a fare un po' di circo con il compare Rodriguez, ma per fortuna non succedono catastrofi.
Ricardo Rodriguez 6. Bel gol ma poco altro, preoccupanti gli smistamenti errati in numero sorprendente, lo ricordavo più sereno con il pallone tra i piedi. Terzo centrale è sprecato.
Zapata 7. Quando gioca concentrato, è un titolare.
Musacchio 7. Come il compagno di reparto, sbaglia praticamente zero, rapido nelle letture e nelle chiusure, ci mette fisico ma anche qualità in uscita del pallone.
Abate 5,5. Non infierisco sull'inutilità del giocatore. Prova 1 inserimento in 90 minuti, dietro non fa danni evidenti quantomeno.
Montolivo 4. Per gli amici Lentolivo, per lui si può coniare l'aggettivo "lumachevole". Per coprire copre, intendiamoci, ma in impostazione è la causa principale di anni di sciagure per i nostri colori. Imbarazzante.
Kessiè 6,5. Straripanza fisica, padronanza del gioco e del mezzo, ogni tanto qualche grossolano errore, ma per il momento ci si può accontentare, il giocatore c'è eccome ed è pronto per una grande mediana.
Bonaventura 5,5. Deve mangiarne ancora di pane... Persa la qualità nelle ripartenze veloci e nel saltare l'uomo, è un calciatore quasi controproducente nell'economia del gioco, mai a leggere i movimenti dei compagni, incaponito sul pallone. Speriamo torni a fare quello che sa.
Niang 6,5. Corre indubbiamente. Mostra a tratti anche discreta qualità. Altre volte sia nelle scelte che nell'esecuzione è totalmente sconcertante. Purtroppo credo che il giocatore questo resterà, bisogna farsene una ragione e spedirlo perchè in una squadra di livello non ci può stare.
Cutrone 7,5. Movimenti, sponde, finalizzazione. Che bella sorpresa. Sembra un attaccante pronto.
Borini 5,5. Non si può dargli meno per l'impegno che ci mette, ma sono oggettivamente stufo di gente con quella maglia indosso che litiga con il pallone. Un discreto compagno di merende di Mbaye, con la differenza che questo non ha alcuna straripanza fisico-atletica.
Andrè Silva s.v. Non ha giocato come sa ma ha sempre forzato la giocata personale, come a voler dimostrare qualcosa. Caro ragazzo, lascia perdere, gioca come sai e verrai sicuramente apprezzato da tutto il popolo rossonero.
Conti e Antonelli s.v.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Luglio 2017)

Erano avanti di condizione e si vedeva. L'importante è aver vinto. Certo, preferivo una partita più "tranquilla", ma ricordiamo che mancano ancora tanti big.


----------



## Sotiris (27 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma 6.5

Abate 5.5
Musacchio 7
Zapata 6+
Rodriguez 6.5

Kessie 7.5
Montolivo 5.5
Bonaventura 6

Niang 6
Cutrone 6
Borini 5.5

Silva 4
Conti s.v.
Antonelli s.v.


----------



## Mc-Milan (27 Luglio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Che sofferenza. Diamo qualche numero va':
> 
> Donnarumma 6,5. Spettacolare ed efficace chiusura nel primo tempo, ridicolizza Mitrita. Poi con i piedi prova a fare un po' di circo con il compare Rodriguez, ma per fortuna non succedono catastrofi.
> Ricardo Rodriguez 6. Bel gol ma poco altro, preoccupanti gli smistamenti errati in numero sorprendente, lo ricordavo più sereno con il pallone tra i piedi. Terzo centrale è sprecato.
> ...



Concordo su tutto!!!
A Borini io darei anche 4.5.. un sacco di minuti a disposizione e,a parte la palla dentro x cutrone,è stato impalpabile...
Devo dire che anche il continuo scambio di posizione con niang(perché!!!) Non lo hanno aiutato...
Comunque non mi aspettavo di più oggi,felice della vittoria,ora a San Siro..


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2017)

Risultato importantissimo, partita difficilissima. Chi critica il gioco o la squadra, mi spiace, ma di calcio non ne capisce nulla. 
Conta solo il risultato in questa partita, le sorprese sugli altri campi non sono mancate


----------



## RickyB83 (27 Luglio 2017)

Io da questa partita ho come imprinting la conferma delle qualità di kessie e musacchio ma soprattutto cutrone.. Tenerlo assolutamente... Sento che questo di strada ne farà.. Non è né un de Zerbi né un paloschi né un petagna.. E magari anche vido all Atalanta si farà notare.. Ma cutrone sento grandissime sensazioni.. Fortissimo davvero e anche come cattiveria voglia sembra un veterano..


----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2017)

Sapevo c'era da soffrire, è normale quando affronti una squadra in pieno campionato, quando la condizione fisica non è ottimale il divario tecnico viene ovviamente meno. 

Questa partita, giocata ad ottobre, il Milan la vince minimo sei a zero. 

A luglio c'è da soffrire, era logico.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Luglio 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6.5
> 
> Abate 5.5
> Musacchio 7
> ...



In linea di massima sono d'accordo coi tuoi voti, anche se nel secondo tempo Donnarumma ha avuto un paio di incertezze molto gravi


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2017)

Ha fatto bene Montella a provare varie soluzioni, l'unica cosa che non mi è piaciuta è stato il cambio Cutrone-Antonelli, purtroppo questo è un punto debole che ha mostrato anche l'anno scorso.
Niang una capra come al solito (probabilmente da vendere, non ha senso fare il fenomeno col Bayern se poi non fai la differenza col Craiova), Montolivo lento ed inutile, Borini anonimo, Silva così così, ha mostrato ottime doti nello stretto ma anche errori piuttosto gravi.
Bene Cutrone, tanta fame e grinta, benissimo Kessiè che anche negli ultimi minuti era il più attivo e ha tenuto sù il centrocampo da solo, abbastanza bene Rodriguez, ottimi Zapata e soprattutto Musacchione


----------



## Lambro (27 Luglio 2017)

Suvvia, luglio, mancavano 7 titolari, partite difficili x tutte (basta vedere alcuni risultati di stasera) gente che si allena da 7gg e già fioccano le bocciature... Io credo che ci vorrà molta pazienza quest'anno, siamo ingolositi e vogliosi, ma siamo un cantiere con ancora tanti mezzi giocatori (monto e borini mammamia livello legapro) e le punte da comprare, si parla pure di cr7.. Non facciamo il solito errore del tifosuccio, finalmente tutto si sta indirizzando bene dopo tanti anni di patibolo..


----------



## King of the North (27 Luglio 2017)

simone316 ha scritto:


> speriamo che al ritorno giochi hakan perlomeno!



Ancora non mi è chiaro se non ha giocato causa infortunio o causa squalifica.


----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ancora non mi è chiaro se non ha giocato causa infortunio o causa squalifica.



Nessuna delle due. Semplicemente è in ritardo di condizione, contro il Bayern gol a parte s'è visto. Stasera per questo motivo non avrebbe comunque giocato e si è preferito lasciarlo a milanello a lavorare bene.


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Luglio 2017)

io ho visto soltanto il primo tempo e' sono stato sinceramente un po' deluso. certo la preparazione del craiova e' piu' avanti, ma mi aspettavo di piu'.
Niang ha fatto la partita che conosciamo contro il bayern ottimo, oggi propio insufficiente,
borini no, per dire la verita' anche se ci mette la voglia, pero' non e' da milan
kessie ha fatto una partita benina ma credo li al centrocampo era solo non e' stato abbastanza aiutato
abate sufficenza
donnarumma ho visto soltanto il primo tempo quella parata al 35' minuto non era facile.
rodriguez ha fatto il gol va bene cosi'
musacchio per me il migliore
montolivo non ne posso propio piu'
cutrone per un di 19enne si muove benissino per me deve restare in prima squadra
zapata cosi' cosi'
bonaventura ancora non e' in forma
quello che ho visto nel primo tempo direi abbiamo 2-3 punti deboli l'attacco ci vuole un centravanti a la lewandowksy oppure diego costa aubemayang non credi siua il giocatore giusto per il milan, bellotti e' un incognita, il centrocampo ci vuole uno come fabregas e terzo nessuno scrive qulacosa su montella per me non e' quello giusto..
questa e' soltanto la mia opinione


----------



## King of the North (27 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nessuna delle due. Semplicemente è in ritardo di condizione, contro il Bayern gol a parte s'è visto. Stasera per questo motivo non avrebbe comunque giocato e si è preferito lasciarlo a milanello a lavorare bene.



Grazie!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Luglio 2017)

Oggi mi sono piaciuti Kessie, Rodriguez e Musacchio. Montolivo veramente inguardabile, non se ne può più vederlo con la fascia. In avanti dobbiamo intervenire sul mercato, non possiamo rimanere con Cutrone e Silva come attaccanti, mentre Niang è troppo incostante e Borini non è sufficiente, anzi...
Nota di merito per Donnarumma, 1 parata ma decisiva.


----------



## Ambrole (28 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma 6 un grandissimo intervento nel primo tempo poi tante incertezze
Abate 6 pieno, giocatore affidabile
Musacchio 7 sempre più convincente
Zapata 7 quando non fa vaccate...il problema è che le fa quasi sempre
Rodriguez 6 alcuni preoccupantissimi errori nella gestione del pallone, poco propositivo, speriamo bene
Kessie 6.5 grande fisicità, qualche grossolano errore di troppo
Montolivo 5,5 non una bella partita....ma chi da 4 lo fa per partirò preso
Bonaventura 6 di stima, ma non una gran partita, manca ancora lo spunto
Borini 5,5 nn fa nulla
Niang 5,5 fa poco e sbaglia i palloni importanti che gli capitano. Ha sprecato una bella possibilità
Cutrone......ho visto dei 7,5 per lui......boh si movimenti più o meno giusti, grinta....ma cos altro??? 6 di simpatia perché è giovane. 
Conti facciamo s.v.
Silva....5, sbaglia tanto sbaglia soprattutto alcune scelte, anche qui speriamo bene


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Luglio 2017)

Vittoria importante, anche se speravo in almeno un paio di gol. La prestazione è stata convincente, abbiamo controllato subendo veramente poco, bene così! Tutti bene a parte Borini.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Luglio 2017)

Debutto stagionale. Ok la condizione... ci sta... ma i cambi totalmente sbagliati no.
Montè mò devi crescere...


----------



## BELOUFA (28 Luglio 2017)

Io Andrè Silva non lo conoscevo e continuo a non conoscerlo, ha sbagliato 2/3 scelte e qualche gestione, però si è preso due falli che l'arbitro non vedente non gli riconosciuto, ha puntato sempre verso la porta (anche troppo e in maniera ignorante è vero), c'è il giocatore, lo stop alto fatto con naturalezza e la sicumera con cui tocca la palla, da ieri sono più tranquillo in merito a lui, se avesse avuto modo e tempo di allenare la velocità ieri sarebbe andato in porta 1/2 volte in 10 min.


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Debutto stagionale. Ok la condizione... ci sta... ma i cambi totalmente sbagliati no.
> Montè mò devi crescere...



In sua discolpa mi verrebbe da dire che è difficile sostituire quelli che dovrebbero essere già i sostituti 
O forse se ci va bene quelli di ieri saranno i sostituti dei sostituti


----------



## Black (28 Luglio 2017)

partita bruttina... abbiamo concesso troppo a questa squadraccia qua. Ma ci sono molte attenuanti. Di buono solo il risultato, le prove di Musacchio, Kessie, Cutrone.
A. Silva ha deluso, ma diamogli tempo. Attendiamo il ritorno, dove magari avremo qualche innesto speriamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Luglio 2017)

Condò su sky nel post-partita su montolivo : ' il problema di questo ragazzo è che perde sempre un tempo di giocata perchè ha bisogno di un tocco in più della palla!'.
Hai detto nulla caro condò, un regista non dovrebbe sveltire, vedere prima, dettare giocate?


----------

